# Just a few problems with my maxima...Help would be appreciated



## randomtask2005 (Feb 7, 2004)

Ok. I have a 94 maxima GXE and i have a few problems. First half the time when i put the key in my door ( no i do not have remote entry) all the doors lock. It takes about 5 trys to get the door open from either side. And on the drivers side if you turn the key twice, which should unlock all the doors, it only opens the drivers side. There is also a problem with the rear drivers side window rolling down and not rolling back up. And the last problem is the trunk release inside the car. When you push it it just clicks and you hear the trunk kinda hit against some sort of metal. And remedys to fix the trunk and the locks?


----------



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

I would check the digital touch entry control unit might be malfunctioning. or might be in the door locks taking them out isn't that hard open the door take the panel off take the plastic off at the glue dont rip it because it keeps the outside air out. there will be a rubber seal over a hole on the door where it meets with the doorjam on the car remove it and u should be able to get to both 10mm bolts that holds the assembly on. carefully take apart the mechanical links for lock/unlock open. unplug all wire connectors to the handle and remove by almost rocking up and out it sux but it'll come out.
on the backside of the handle assembly you'll see the backside of the lock and a half circle cam that hooks to the lock unlock link. along with that there is a black arm that comes out of the lock and slide over a black case consisting of two reed switches. (unlock lock) the arm is magnetized therefor closing the reed switch. that might be malfunction its pretty easy to change just take off the snap ring on the lock mechanism and remove the pink lock unlock link cam and the black arm. then unscrew the little 8mm screw and pull out assembly. AS for the trunk , under the latch there is a lever to engage or disengage remote pop. hope this helps


----------



## fugi (Feb 6, 2004)

I had a similar problem with my window. My passenger side window would struggle to close on the last 3 inches. The nissan dealer tried to tell me I needed a new window regulator. All I did was apply some silicone spray to the window track ( the portion accessable when the window is down). I put it on the rest of the windows while I was at it. They go up just as fast as they go down now. I also noticed less noise. You can get the silicone spray at any auto parts store.


If this doesn't help, check the window track. If it has cracks in it you might need to replace it. Also, check the regulator. Try applying lithium grease before replacing.

Also, the switch could be bad... Try a junkyard part before going to the dealer (way expensive).

Here's a good link

http://www.car-part.com/ 

Good luck,

Matt


----------



## kaleb (Feb 18, 2004)

randomtask2005 said:


> Ok. I have a 94 maxima GXE and i have a few problems. First half the time when i put the key in my door ( no i do not have remote entry) all the doors lock. It takes about 5 trys to get the door open from either side. And on the drivers side if you turn the key twice, which should unlock all the doors, it only opens the drivers side. There is also a problem with the rear drivers side window rolling down and not rolling back up. And the last problem is the trunk release inside the car. When you push it it just clicks and you hear the trunk kinda hit against some sort of metal. And remedys to fix the trunk and the locks?


While you aren't being very descriptive of your door lock problem, I will venture a diagnosis. In most cases, the problem with the key in the door is due to a bad door cylinder turn sensor. The sensor is magnetic, and it could either be dirty or could just be bad. The sensor is only available with a new outside door handle assembly, priced at about $80 from your dealer. They come painted. Removing the handle is quite a chore, but you might want to do it to have a closer inspection and see what I'm talking about.

The rear window problem is due to a faulting main power window switch (driver's door) or perhaps that specific door's switch. You'll need to perform continuity tests to determine the culprit switch. It is not a bad motor.

Your truck lock assembly might be switched to safety/valet mode. There is a switch that you throw on the body side of the lock assembly that will prevent the trunk from being opened unless you use the master key. I'm pretty sure I remember right... check the owners manual for more details.


----------

